# More Harbor Freight Trailer Q's - Bearing Buddy Size?



## Rick James (May 21, 2010)

So I went and bought the 1980 (50.41mm) Bearing Buddies for my trailer. Turns out they are a hair small, I found this out after I packed it with grease already.............. :? So I now need to buy more.

When I go on Bearing Buddy's website, they list a size 2047 (52.08mm), and 2080 (52.92mm). I'm assuming one of these is the correct size, but since no one locally carries these odd sizes, I'd like to hear from someone that has actually bought and installed Bearing Buddys and installed on this trailer.

Anyone know exactly which is the correct size?


----------



## Froggy (Jun 13, 2010)

So, what size did you get?


----------



## Rick James (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a box of 2047's here right now, but haven't had time to install them yet. I'm 99.9999% sure they are the correct ones though. I'll install, and provide an update this week.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 14, 2010)

I like to know, thanks!


----------

